# VETO bags 35 dollars for apprentices



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Vladaar said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who has the plug on some fake ids


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Slay301 said:


> Who has the plug on some fake ids


+1


----------



## kurtbelyeu (Jun 18, 2017)

Slay301 said:


> Who has the plug on some fake ids


Oh yeah!


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Slay301 said:


> Who has the plug on some fake ids


If you can't get a fake, you can sign up for a class at community college, it's cheaper than paying full price for a Veto bag.


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

Super impressed on this bag!


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Vladaar said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At that price I think you need one of each, to share with your ET buddies.
Good find for yourself


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

The only caveot of this deal is you can only do it once. Which is understandable, I can barely tell the bag is used. It has a couple scuff marks. All apprentices should pick one of these up, your basically just paying for the shipping.


----------



## Mellow (Jul 14, 2018)

I did this my first year. You must submit proof of being a tradeschool student/accredited apprenticeship. They accepted a personalized letter from my IBEW schooling as such. I waited for what felt like forever... 6 months or so. Biggest warranty claim on these bags is the zipper breaking.... they replace the zipper(s) and sell them as refurbished to apprentices, which is an outstanding idea. The bag is awesome and I recommend it to anyone. BTW, since owning it, 4 zippers have snapped off so far. They need to redesign the zippers and make them beefier. Luckily, they break at the handle portion of the zipper, rather than the "zipping" portion. A cheap easy fix was these broken zipper fixers https://amzn.to/3GPtslN and I have plenty to spare when the next zipper breaks. I actually like them better than the regular zippers because they are easy to grab with gloves on and have some flex when you're pulling a stuffed bag closed (Veto doesn't recommend stuffing your toolbag, but my recommendation is: make a better zipper)


----------

